

Another Stupid iPhone app. Really? - rtauati
http://apple.co/1KwfKne

======
rtauati
I meant to make my own comments about it, but HN was not allowing text for
some reason.

My cousin called me a few months back and said she was trying to basically
stalk a celebrity while in NY. She was demanding that I make an app to do
that.

I LOL'ed. Then I got to thinking about software that uses crowds to do cool
things (like Kickstarter, reddit users searching for the Boston Marathon
bomber, etc). So I decided to build it.

4 months later, #spotted was born. I'm still kinda rolling my eyes a bit
embarrassed that I used precious time to build this thing.

When a person is spotted, all of their twitter followers (that use the
#spotted app) get a push notification. Hopefully something positive comes out
of it after all.

------
edwardlsullivan
Ha. This concept was originally done 5 years ago by a YC-backed company called
Just Spotted. They exited to Google and built G+.

------
allenbrunson
url shorteners are not allowed here. the fact that this submission wasn't
immediately banned is no doubt due to the fact that the hn maintainers haven't
heard of this one yet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9600899)

